# Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Wolfsburg, 02 February 2009 - In parallel to pure gasoline and diesel versions, Volkswagen will be bringing the next version of the Touareg to market as a hybrid version too. Average fuel consumption: less than 9.0 liters fuel per 100 kilometers (26 mpg). CO2 emissions: less than 210 g/km. For the first time, there is now a near-production prototype that offers initial glimpses of the full hybrid technology that will be implemented on the future Touareg. This experimental platform has its conceptual basis in the current generation of the SUV. The car’s powertrain already embodies many aspects of the future Touareg Hybrid. It will be powered by a new V6 TSI – a highly advanced gasoline direct injection engine boosted by a mechanically-driven supercharger – in tandem with an electric motor. It will have a newly developed 8-speed automatic transmission. Volkswagen will be implementing a parallel hybrid drive on the future Touareg V6 TSI Hybrid. This version of the SUV will have a high-performance, full-time all-wheel drive too...
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## MYTHOS (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown ([email protected])*

Why not a hybrid diesel???


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (MYTHOS)*

3 reasons...
1) Cost
2) Diesels don't heat-up very quickly and thus are not ideal for hybridization. This can be overcome with things like electric water pumps and such, but that adds more cost. I think it will happen in the future, but not yet.
3) Diesels aren't considered 'green' in California, so are therefore harder to pass emissions-wise. (More cost for a handful of states.


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

pretty cool technology in that baby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown ([email protected])*

sounds good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish the power figures/fuel consumption figures were converted in the article, I always have to look them up and convert them into hp/tq and mpg so I can understand them


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (I haz cheezeburgerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I haz cheezeburgerz* »_sounds good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish the power figures/fuel consumption figures were converted in the article, I always have to look them up and convert them into hp/tq and mpg so I can understand them









Sorry, I usually try and do that and had a brain fart this morning. It is fixed now.


----------



## YoMyMan (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown ([email protected])*

"i'll buy that for a dollar" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (YoMyMan)*

None of this makes sense when the new V6 TDI gets 26 MPG or more








Probably 30 MPG if the TDI got the 8-speed transmission








5 Cyl TDI 6 speed even better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This Hybrid is more weight, complex to repair and expensive 
If this hyped up hybrid got around 35 to 40 MPG, then I'd change my mind.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (AusSalzburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AusSalzburg* »_None of this makes sense when the new V6 TDI gets 26 MPG or more








Probably 30 MPG if the TDI got the 8-speed transmission








5 Cyl TDI 6 speed even better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This Hybrid is more weight, complex to repair and expensive 
If this hyped up hybrid got around 35 to 40 MPG, then I'd change my mind.
 Agreed - not enough improvement for all that tech. Besides, that puppy looks and sounds very complicated and as much as I love VWs, it ain't gonna be like a Prius when it comes to repair frequency. I would buy the extended warranty for sure.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown ([email protected])*

You know, I've been anti-suv most of my driving life, but this new hybrid Touareg really makes sense and I'd even consider owning it. 
First, I like that it can operate on batteries alone in speeds under 30 mph: most of my city driving is about 20 mph in Portland and it makes sense at such low speeds to avoid emmissions. 
Second, I like that it has the torque of the V8 but at better fuel economy. This would make an excellent tow vehicle based on the torque, yet get the gas mileage of my BMW station wagon - that is much more appealing to me.
third, i like that I can improve my mileage by surge and coast: i tend to drive like that normally.
Fourth, I like the charge-compressed intake, it means a more linear power return in mountain passes. So, as long as gasoline is cheap (compared to diesel) this SUV might be the first one I would seriously consider owning. Way to go VW!


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (Peter_Rabbit)*

sounds like the phasing out and the end of the vr6 as the base motor and maybe all together...
If the vr6 goes I will hold a grudge forever








Hopefully they will try to lighten a production model up, to get some more economy.


----------



## Smartone07 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (VR SEX)*

I want one


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Why do manufacturers keep making hybrid SUVs? You would think they would want something to compete with the Prius. I'm a diesel fan but why don't they offer a hybrid Jetta or Rabbit for crying out loud? At half the cost they would sell a ton of them.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*

Perhaps this is just a slap to the Japanese, saying, "We can build your technology better than you can"? 
For the most part, VWAG has had little but contempt for production hybrids until now. We've seen development of hybrids announced, then diesel models as prototypes and concepts a year or two later.
You have to admit, this makes the Highlander hybrid look stupid.


----------



## schrickman (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (NeoAtreides)*

This may be a Very Very Cautious Statement? But will it Explode? Have some Very Major Crash Tests been done...? Reason being that I am considering putting a small child and dog in there along with myself and wife? I would not want to personally find that out








Thank you - - also trying to hold off with a purchase until I see a Hybrid of some sort: KUDOS! 2009 Feb. is only a Year Away! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_Why do manufacturers keep making hybrid SUVs? You would think they would want something to compete with the Prius. I'm a diesel fan but why don't they offer a hybrid Jetta or Rabbit for crying out loud? At half the cost they would sell a ton of them. 

1. (Luxury or semi-luxury) SUVs are more expensive to start with, so it is easier to hide the additional drivetrain cost.
2. SUVs, especially those with big towing capability, usually have large, expensive engines. Once you add an electric engine, you can downsize the combustion engine - saving precious money _and_ weight.
Unfortunately, these things don't scale down well to compact cars. Honda and Toyota don't say how much the hybrid drivetrain adds to the price of their cars, but common estimates are ~$5,000. For now, most European manufacturers think they can achieve similar mileage (a bit worse city, a bit better highway) using much less expensive Diesel engines - even considering the cost of the new emissions equipment.
Contrary to what is often stated here, VW has had an electric drivetrain and hybrid program for decades, with many concept cars developed over time. They believe that the efficiency, cost, and weight of the batteries has only been optimized and perfected for use in smaller cars with the latest Lithium ion technology. Cost-effective mid-size and compact VW hybrids may be out in two to four years.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
Contrary to what is often stated here, VW has had an electric drivetrain and hybrid program for decades, with many concept cars developed over time. They believe that the efficiency, cost, and weight of the batteries has only been optimized and perfected for use in smaller cars with the latest Lithium ion technology. Cost-effective mid-size and compact VW hybrids may be out in two to four years.

Any idea how big that program (specifically the hybrid) is, just out of curiosity? I know VW has been working with just about every fuel alternative/alternative fuel/fuel efficiency system, but I have always admired the fact that they keep quiet (and don't ask for government handouts) when they don't think a technology in development is economically viable (in the short term). It's always amusing when Honda says "we have a fuel cell vehicle" and Volkswagen says, "we've had one for years, but it's not economically viable". I also appreciate that they hold to a higher standard before unleashing their technology on an unsuspecting public.







No "lease our prototype so we can get real-world data" from VW.


_Modified by NeoAtreides at 3:29 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown ([email protected])*

I consider myself to be a green kind of guy but I have to admit Im not really a big fan of hybrids... batteries are still harmful to the environment... both to make and to dispose of. Perhaps worse than just burning the dino... I would much rather see efforts being concentrated in finding a completely different fuel source, or just making gas/ diesel engines more efficient.


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
1. (Luxury or semi-luxury) SUVs are more expensive to start with, so it is easier to hide the additional drivetrain cost.
2. SUVs, especially those with big towing capability, usually have large, expensive engines. Once you add an electric engine, you can downsize the combustion engine - saving precious money _and_ weight.

I wanted to add a third point:
The car manufacturers get more bang for the buck by increasing the mpg on the trucks. Remember that the CAFE ratings are based on the fleet and not just the car type. So, if you can boost the mpg your poorly performing SUV by 20%, you have taken a big step in the CAFE ratings.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (kjclow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjclow* »_
I wanted to add a third point:
The car manufacturers get more bang for the buck by increasing the mpg on the trucks. Remember that the CAFE ratings are based on the fleet and not just the car type. So, if you can boost the mpg your poorly performing SUV by 20%, you have taken a big step in the CAFE ratings. 


You're right about that. Cafe standards are a large part of what is burying the American car industry. (Imagine having the Jeep Wrangler, the Chrysler Aspen, all those horrible minivans, Dodge trucks, and the big SRT-8 series, and having to offset those horrible fuel economy numbers). At least we don't have to contend with so many vehicles averaging 18-21 mpg. As long as we judge the efficiency or environmental impact of vehicles only on fuel economy or whole particulate emissions, we are looking at only part of the picture, not doing much for the environment, and making vehicles very very expensive.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (BuPsychBass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuPsychBass* »_I consider myself to be a green kind of guy but I have to admit Im not really a big fan of hybrids... batteries are still harmful to the environment... both to make and to dispose of. Perhaps worse than just burning the dino... I would much rather see efforts being concentrated in finding a completely different fuel source, or just making gas/ diesel engines more efficient. 

QFT. Get on with hydrogen already.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_QFT. Get on with hydrogen already.

Ya, we just need a way to produce, safely and without loss transport, store, and convert it at _lower_ cost and in a more environmentally friendly way than conventional fuel - or than power lines and recyclable batteries.
Let me know when the time is there. My bet is, not in the next two decades, perhaps never.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_
QFT. Get on with hydrogen already.

I can't wait, then when there is a crash we can have this:








Of course that would be worst case, best case would be this:










_Modified by vwsr2cool at 12:10 PM 2-12-2009_


----------



## ftillier (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for electric only mode
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for NiMh batteries - what's the range supposed to be in full electric mode at 30MPH?
I'd still not buy it, mainly because it's an SUV. While popular, the whole form factor is just stupid. Compared to my B5 Passat wagon, the Touareg has:
- less headroom
- less front legroom
- 2 more cubic feet of interior space (shoulder width?)
- 7 fewer cubic feet of trunk space
There's nothing an SUV does that my passat can't do for what I do with my family car.


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (ftillier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftillier* »_ 
I'd still not buy it, mainly because it's an SUV. While popular, the whole form factor is just stupid. Compared to my B5 Passat wagon, the Touareg has:
- less headroom
- less front legroom
- 2 more cubic feet of interior space (shoulder width?)
- 7 fewer cubic feet of trunk space
There's nothing an SUV does that my passat can't do for what I do with my family car.























all day long


----------



## spagedi (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (JETwagen)*

Von ver du you get your edumacation?


----------



## 1966VW (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (ftillier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftillier* »_ I'd still not buy it, mainly because it's an SUV. While popular, the whole form factor is just stupid. Compared to my B5 Passat wagon, the Touareg has:
- less headroom
- less front legroom
- 2 more cubic feet of interior space (shoulder width?)
- 7 fewer cubic feet of trunk space
There's nothing an SUV does that my passat can't do for what I do with my family car.


These are my same words. I don't understand why VW makes a SUV this small. Look at the Tiguan as well, it has less cargo space then a Golf.
There are couple things that our Passat wagons will not do that a SUV will do.
(1) Ground clearance for snow
(2) You can pull something heavier,camping trailer.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown (1966VW)*

The main reason VW and Porsche are starting with the Touareg/Cayenne Hybrids is that the technology can be shrunk down insize to fit future Passat, Golf and up! (Lupo) models.


_Modified by phaeton at 8:25 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg Hybrid Prototype Shown ([email protected])*

If I was a mechanic and this car was in for electrical problems, I'd


----------

